# Những điểm cần chú ý khi mua thép tấm lò mạ kẽm CT0



## kimchi8 (7/12/21)

Làm sao để chọn được loại thép chất lượng tốt với mức giá hợp lý để đảm bảo chất lượng công trình là vấn đề được rất nhiều người quan tâm vì trên thị trường hiện nay có quá nhiều chủng loại thép xây dựng với giá cả khác nhau, thế nên việc lựa chọn không phải là điều dễ dàng.
*Thép tấm CT0* dùng trong ngành chế tạo nồi nấu kẽm, lò đúc, đóng tàu, thuyền, kết cấu nhà xưởng, bồn bể xăng dầu, cơ khí, xây dựng,....Ngoài ra, thép tấm CT0 còn được ứng dụng trong các ngành máy chế tạo, khuôn mẫu, ngành cơ khí, nồi hơi,....MUA *THÉP  CT0* GIÁ RẺ Ở ĐÂU? ===>>> *CÔNG TY TNHH XUẤT NHẬP KHẨU STEEL VIỆT NAM* là công ty có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong phân phối và nhập khẩu các loại thép tấm chế tạo, thép tấm CT0 .......



*Những điểm cần chú ý khi mua thép tấm lò mạ kẽm CT0 :*
+ Trước khi mua cần phải xác định loại thép xây dựng tương ứng với công năng của công trình mình định xây. Sau đó nên tính toán trước số lượng vật liệu sẽ dùng và chi phí theo giá cả thị trường ở thời điểm hiện tại để hạch toán số tiền cần chuẩn bị.
+ Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều chủng loại thép xây dựng với chất lượng và giá cả khác nhau.Với hàng loạt nhà cung cấp khác nhau bạn nên lựa chọn thương hiệu có tiếng...So với thép của các thương hiệu có tiếng trong nước, thép tái chế hay thép Trung Quốc có giá rẻ hơn, tuy nhiên chất lượng cũng kém hơn, có thể ảnh hưởng xấu đến chất lượng công trình.
+ Người mua nên tham khảo giá và so sánh giá thép ở nhiều đại lý vật liệu xây dựng khác nhau, từ đó chọn được mức giá tốt nhất nhằm tiết kiệm tối đa chi phí.
+ Nên kiểm tra chất lượng sản phẩm trước khi đặt hàng, nên có đầy đủ các hợp đồng mua bán, và giấy bảo hành khi sử dụng sản phẩm.Với độ bền cao, khả năng chống gỉ tốt, có thể dễ dàng tạo hình trong quá trình sử dụng. Thật không quá khó hiểu khi các sản phẩm thép tấm mạ kẽm lại được ưa chuộng đến vậy.
*Đặc điểm của thép tấm lò mạ kẽm CT0 :*
+ Có khả năng chống gỉ tốt.
+ Có tuổi thọ cao, có thể sử dụng trong vòng 30 năm mà không cần phải bảo dưỡng.
+ Có khả năng chống ăn mòn ngay khi ở điều kiện khắc nghiệt.
+ Có khả năng chịu lực tốt, chịu va đập, lực đàn hồi tốt giúp dễ dàng gia công, uốn cong, hay dễ tạo hình cho phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng.
+ Do có lớp kẽm ở ngoài sản phẩm, có tính thẩm mỹ cao khi sử dụng làm vật liệu chế tạo....
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ
*CÔNG TY TNHH XUẤT NHẬP KHẨU STEEL VIỆT NAM*
Địa chỉ: 288 Tô Ngọc Vân, Phường Thạnh Xuân, Quận 12, Tphcm
*Điện thoại: 0903 098 678 - 028-99999-689*
Email: Steelvietnam2020@gmail.com
Website: theptamlohoi.com - theptamchiunhiet.vn


----------

